# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Επισκευη Τροφοδοτικου

## haf

* Επισκευή Τροφοδοτικου*Εχω ενα τροφοδοτικο 3-24 volt με ποτενσιομετρο και εχει ενεδεικτικα όργανα βόλτομετρο και αμπερομετρο.
η κατασκευή είναι πάνω απο 15-20 χρόνια αλλα με εξυπηρετούσε για δοκιμές.
πλεον σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί και μου καιει προφανως απο βραχυκυκλωμα την ενσωματωμενη του ασφαλεια. Επειδη δεν εχω εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις για την επισκευή του και πιθανότατα να είναι κατι πολυ απλό που θα μπορούσα να το έστελνα για επισκευή χωρίς να χρειαστεί να δώσω καποια περιουσία?.

http://i1002.photobucket.com/albums/...ed8c214913.jpg
http://i1002.photobucket.com/albums/...68762a4e4b.jpg
http://i1002.photobucket.com/albums/...19bda15b51.jpg

----------


## xampos

Δες τα τρανζιστορ ισχύος που είναι από πίσω πάνω στην ψύκτρα για αρχή και μετά δες το τρανζιστορ οδηγό για αυτα. η ασφάλεια σε πιο σημείο είναι; Δες αν έχεις σωστή dc τάση πάνω στου μεγάλους πυκνωτές (τους οποίους καλό είναι να τους αλλάξεις αφού μιλάμε για παλιό τροφοδοτικό)

----------


## haf

> Δες τα τρανζιστορ ισχύος που είναι από πίσω πάνω στην ψύκτρα για αρχή και μετά δες το τρανζιστορ οδηγό για αυτα. η ασφάλεια σε πιο σημείο είναι; Δες αν έχεις σωστή dc τάση πάνω στου μεγάλους πυκνωτές (τους οποίους καλό είναι να τους αλλάξεις αφού μιλάμε για παλιό τροφοδοτικό)


Δυστυχώς δεν εχω μεγάλη εμπειρία, πόση πρεπει να είναι η τάση στους πυκνωτες? και τι ακριβώς θα έπρεπε να δώ στα τρανζιστορ?

----------


## xampos

Δες αν στο δευτερέυων του μετασχηματιστή έχεις 28v και πάνω στοτς πυκνωτές αν έχεις περίπου 40v. Τώρα όσο για τον έλεγχο τον τρανζίστος αφού τα ξεκολήσεις τα ποδαράκια τους κάνε αυτό.

----------


## east electronics

χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος οταν ενα 723 οδηγει 2 τρ.2Ν3055 και αυτα ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενα η καμμενα αναμενουμε να εχουμε ολη την ταση στην εξοδο αλλα οχι καμμενη ασφαλεια  αρα η δικη μου αποψη ειναι οτι εχει χτυπησει την γεφυρα ... πολυ πιο πιθανο να καιει ασφαλεια μετα απο αυτο ..

Επισης οριζοντιοι πυκνωτες τοποθετημενοι μεσα απο το 86 ειναι απιθανο να δουλεουν σωστα αλλα αυτο δεν οδηγει σε καψιμο ασφαλειας παρα μονο σε χαμηλςη ποιοτητας ρευμα .

----------

